# Iron Pontil Tumbling



## grdigger35 (Feb 13, 2005)

Will tumbling remove the iron from an iron pontil bottle?


----------



## Pontiled (Feb 13, 2005)

Grdigger35, *YES*, tumbling will either remove the graphite pontil residue or make it so light and polished that it would rarely pass as a graphite or iron pontil. When tumbling bottles, I coat the pontil (*ONLY*) with petroleum jelly and then put strapping tape over the pontil, then cut it back to the edges of the pontil.

 Good luck!


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I know a lot of collectors want that residue on their bottles. I am in the process of buying a tumbler and started to wonder about it. Thanks again.


----------



## Pontiled (Feb 13, 2005)

Glad to help you out!  The graphite/iron pontil is a bit of a problem even to old-timeers with a tumbler.  Good luck!


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 13, 2005)

step by step with pictures. 1st get silicone caulking spread some kind of oil or something so the caulking wont stick to the iron pontil, fill the pontil,  let stand over night, 
 you will be able to use the piece over and over again. now see pictures, 4 pictures will foloow this email post


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 13, 2005)

*pic 1*

pic 1


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 13, 2005)

you will need a rubber ball so it can fit between the fingers to hlod the pontil protector in place. cut to fit tight when the bottle sits on the ball


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 13, 2005)

use any size ball you want, just so it fits, cut it if needed.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 13, 2005)

this one fits loose so if I was tumbling this one it would have to be a bit bigger, but you get the idea.


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 13, 2005)

It is so great to have help like this. You folks are great and it shows the importence of this forum. Without it I no doubt would have found out the hard way and then spent many hours trying to solve the problem. Again, thank you so much for your time and valuable advice and help.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 13, 2005)

your very welcome. glad to help anytime

 rick


----------

